# Best color?



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

I have been back on the car hunt and have recently seen the Orange in person, what a cool looking car. I'm having a locate done at my local pontiac so I can get any color I want. Is the orange obnoxious? What about yellow? Anyone own these colors that wants to comment?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

thecommish16 said:


> I have been back on the car hunt and have recently seen the Orange in person, what a cool looking car. I'm having a locate done at my local pontiac so I can get any color I want. Is the orange obnoxious? What about yellow? Anyone own these colors that wants to comment?


*Yellow draws bugs. FACT. I showed my silver GTO at a car show last summer. There was a yellow street rod right beside me. Must have been a million bugs all over it. Not one on mine. I have seen this many times. Orange is a hot color, Yellow is also hot if you don't mind the attraction of those bugs.
Even though I like all the colors of these cars, I am really liking the Spice Red. *


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I like the yellow but we all know that yellow is the international color for scared but still a bad a$$ color I also like the orange and would go for that


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Ive got yellow and the bug thing is very true,but looks great and stands out.The spice red would be my next choice and it would add to the sleeper effect Id think.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

When I was searching for my car, I had red on my mind. When I saw it in person, there was no doubt...confirmed instantly.

Cyclone gray is my second choice for this car.

I think what would help you most in your decision is to see the car in person. It's one thing to have the idea in your mind regarding what you like, but seeing it in person is a whole other story.

If you are set on one color, cool...check it out. It would be worth traveling a few extra miles to see some of the color options that you may like before settling on a choice if there is more than one that you have in mind.


----------



## paulvaagenes (Nov 19, 2006)

*best color*

Brazen Orange is a great color, I garantee you will definately get more positive comments about orange over any other color. It is also the rarest of the colors check out color production. Yellow is not available in 06. I dont know if you are looking for new or used. The is a new Brazen Orange where I purchased mine that I am sure your dealer could get. It is at the Pontiac Super Store in White Bear Lake MN. Good Luck on your search and hopefully a purchase


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Mine is an 04*

So mine is an 04, but I really liked that Barbados blue. Too bad there are like none around. I bought the cosmos thinkin no one around really had them, yeah except the neighbor down the street. lame. 

This is interesting too for the 04's
http://www.havican.com/GTO/2004GTOProductionFigures.pdf


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

Wife hates the orange..may have to be silver...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

See if she likes the Spice Red. That and the orange are only available on the 06 models. I love my BOM.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

im just happy to finally have agreed and decided on which car!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

The current orange fad will pass in a couple of years and then the orange GTO will look dated. The resale value will suffer because of the ah..."unique" color. If you like it buy it. Just know that Silver, Gray, Black, Blue will maintain their value better.


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

I found a cosmos purple one with purpe interior. That is oddly cool. I can't figure out if its girly or would attract compliments (followed by jeers behind your back). The bue with blue leather is downright funky.

I personally like red or silver or grey with the red leather.


----------



## lvmygto (Apr 24, 2007)

*Black on black*

here is a pic of our GTO:cool


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Here's a pic of mine the day I got the car.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

I am loving my orange gto. The color isn't wearing off on me. even from having an orange car before the gto for a year and a half. I was looking into the blue but for some reason the orange gets a whole lot of compliments. everyone that has seen my gto said they love the color and wish they had that color on their car. it sticks out from the rest of the cars on the road.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

When I was shopping for one I wanted an orange one, or a sliver/grey.

The dealer told me Id have to pay a premium for an orange one, this was after I was told to leave a deposit to get one with no idea what color or trans.

When I got my used one black was the only choice they had, shown all the dirt, and scratched when you did so much as look at it, Id avoid Black.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

*A Red Rider*

I had both reds, blue and orange on my 06 hunt list and available to pick from in March around the Baltimore/ DC metro area. My 19 yr old son shot down the orange saying I was too old. Truth, he had an orange Chevy and it drew too much unwanted attention from law enforcement or so he claimed. Probably due to having a heavy right foot like the old man. Blue/ black (only with a black interior, the blue doesn't cut it for my taste in leather) was going to cost a premium because it was 3 states away in NYC. So, I wound up with my 1st choice, spice red. Black is sharpest, but very hard to keep clean. Silver is easiest to keep clean and probably the best color to fly undetected by LE (for a split second longer then more eye catching colors like R, B, Y or O). 

What ever the color, when your driving your not looking at it and the driving part is where the rubber meets the road in owning the GTO. Buy the one that feels right, runs best on an extended test drive and put it through the paces like you've owned it for years. Including and most importantly, blowing the carbon out of the exhaust system. If they won't let you run it out, walk away and find another dealer who will. I tested 2 at dealers that tossed me the keys and passed on riding along. The 1st one warned me of where the local radar traps were. I didn't buy from either because of price at the 1st and suspected strut rub at the 2nd. That one had a heavy burnt rubber smell when I rolled back onto the lot, with suspension noise when rounding the entrance (it wasn't from the red to green light hole shot test I did 15 miles before returning it). 

Wound up buying from a dealer I've had positive history with and is a rare stand alone Pontiac only dealership. At first I didn't take them too serious because they only had a black GTO with auto left on the lot. I bought mine sight unseen, without a test drive because they hustled it from a dealer 150 miles away (couldn't get any of the local cars with the same color and options at the price they quoted me). These guys also install 455 Bobcat kits on new cars and sell them off the showroom floor. They go beyond the norm and so far a great place to do business with. The Pontiac dealer closest to my house, in a word, smucks. 

So choose wisely by other factors if a specific color isn't a must have. Happy hunting and good luck.

Red Beard


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *Yellow draws bugs. FACT. I showed my silver GTO at a car show last summer. There was a yellow street rod right beside me. Must have been a million bugs all over it. Not one on mine. I have seen this many times. Orange is a hot color, Yellow is also hot if you don't mind the attraction of those bugs.
> Even though I like all the colors of these cars, I am really liking the Spice Red. *


DRAWS BUGS, EH?
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=8547&highlight=yellow+jacket+jackets


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

I love my orange GTO, I got more looks and pictures taken at the car show I went to, than the black and red one did. to each his own though


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Yellow draws bugs. FACT. I showed my silver GTO at a car show last summer. There was a yellow street rod right beside me. Must have been a million bugs all over it. Not one on mine. I have seen this many times. Orange is a hot color, Yellow is also hot if you don't mind the attraction of those bugs.
> Even though I like all the colors of these cars, I am really liking the Spice Red. *


But GTO judge, the holy books says: Those whom the Lord loveth he buggeth!


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Doesn't red attract bird bombs? Maybe it depends on the Meece's Pieces feces species. arty:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NoToDoD said:


> Doesn't red attract bird bombs? Maybe it depends on the Meece's Pieces feces species. arty:


I thought the attraction for birds was how clean a car is before dive bombing, not a specific color that drew their attention?


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Call Mulder and Scully, they also go for the recently hand-washed.

Seriously, I read that a looong time ago and thought it was true when I owned 3 red cars. One car had a white top, yet most of the drops would hit the hood and trunk, it was very strange.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NoToDoD said:


> Call Mulder and Scully, they also go for the recently hand-washed.
> 
> Seriously, I read that a looong time ago and thought it was true when I owned 3 red cars. One car had a white top, yet most of the drops would hit the hood and trunk, it was very strange.


Maybe its dark colors? To my annoyance my black Extreme and green Grand Prix are always peppered with lucky juice. Haven't seen it with the red goat so far this season, but its early. I did roll a bird across the hood that cut my path while shifting between gears at a 100 the other day,,,,, believe the hits been ordered on my ride and fear the B52's are on the way.


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

I was looking at a blue with blue interior, but it got sold the day before I went to buy it, so I settled for the orange. Now that I've seen a few more GTO's on the road, I'm glad I got this color. In my opinion, the other colors just blend in with traffic too much. This one definitely turns heads.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> But GTO judge, the holy books says: Those whom the Lord loveth he buggeth!


*LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Well in that case every 7 years look out. A yellow GTO when the locust arrive?? YIKES :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Kinda like showing your yellow GTO at a car show,..... people swarm to it like locust. *


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The best comic strip I ever saw in the news paper was many years ago.

It was the Born Loser...

Brutus Thornapple just got done washing his car.. He was standing there admiring it....

The next caption it showed 2 birds sitting on a utility line, the one bird says to the other...... Say, Brutus just finished washing his car.... wanna have some fun?

Ain't that how it works in real life? :willy: :willy: *


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *The best comic strip I ever saw in the news paper was many years ago.
> 
> It was the Born Loser...
> 
> ...


Judge,
I didn't see that one. I do have the Farside cartoon of a bird sitting on a wire above a car that the guys waxing below. The bird's caption reads, "your all mine". 

Sad to say I've got a large mulberry tree on the side of my house intertwined in the power, cable TV and phone lines. I've got to cut it down this year or I'll be washing the GTO every day because that combo will eat clear coat.

Red beard


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Mulberry backwash is nasty.....
I spent the extra and had my car simonized. It's guaranteed for I think 7 years.

Back in 88' when I ordered my 4Runner I spent the extra and had TST-5000 put on it. It did the job far beyond the life expectancy of the product. Not a stain from trees or birds. I never waxed it. I did put paint cleaner on it though to keep the shine. I was really happy with the way the TST worked. The finish on my 4Runner was pristine for 12-13 years. Ever since though, the weather is eating it alive. I plan on redoing it sometime...

I hope the simonize is as good as the tst-5000. Time will tell. 
Many people feel the paint protectants is waste of money, but it does work.*


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Mulberry backwash is nasty.....
> I spent the extra and had my car simonized. It's guaranteed for I think 7 years.
> 
> Back in 88' when I ordered my 4Runner I spent the extra and had TST-5000 put on it. It did the job far beyond the life expectancy of the product. Not a stain from trees or birds. I never waxed it. I did put paint cleaner on it though to keep the shine. I was really happy with the way the TST worked. The finish on my 4Runner was pristine for 12-13 years. Ever since though, the weather is eating it alive. I plan on redoing it sometime...
> ...


Yes they do work 100% I also got a soft water filter for when I clean the car, man the Goat gets better water than I do.


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

I have had a tons of compliments on my Spice red. I like pretty much any color out there. :cool 

06 Spice red, M6


----------



## paulvaagenes (Nov 19, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> The current orange fad will pass in a couple of years and then the orange GTO will look dated. The resale value will suffer because of the ah..."unique" color. If you like it buy it. Just know that Silver, Gray, Black, Blue will maintain their value better.


Show me a collector car out there that where the rarest production color does not have a higher resale. There would be very few. 
Bottom line-------It boils down to what your personal favorite color is


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

paulvaagenes said:


> Show me a collector car out there that where the rarest production color does not have a higher resale. There would be very few.
> Bottom line-------It boils down to what your personal favorite color is


:agree 

Even if the orange does go out, there will still be people out there that love this color. It only matters what color YOU like and not what others like. Compliments only make you love the color even more.


----------

